# Grout and thinset



## gentel (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi! Did anyone install similar homemade mosaic? I am considering to make a backsplash or a picture. I don`t know what i`m looking for yet but i`m pretty sure it will be placed on a wall in the kitchen. 
What grout and thinset should i use (also, will dark grout keep me of cleaning it)?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 8, 2016)

Welcome, this might be helpful.
https://mosaicartsupply.com/frequently-asked-questions/


----------



## Elizabeth Lynn (Jun 6, 2018)

It depends on the joints for your tile. If you have small tile joints then I'd recommend you use non-sanded grout. If you have larger joints I think you should use sanded grout. I hope this helps. I found this article which explains it more in depth: https://www.thebalancesmb.com/types-of-grout-845001


----------



## havasu (Jun 6, 2018)

I've built many mosaic tabletops, using broken up, 4" x 4" various colored wall tile, and have found a sanded grout works the best. Also, the tubs of ready made thinset, which are white in color, really makes for easy work, and can be sealed for use on another day. You can find it at Home Depot by the quart or gallon fairly inexpensively.


----------

